# Denon 1713 and Pioneer SP-PK52FS compatibility



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am thinking of getting Denon AVR 1713 as my receiver.
With all the help on other thread, I decided to start with bookshelf speakers rather than in-a-box 5.1 system 

I was wondering if Pioneer SP-BS22/C22/SW-8MK2 can be paired with 1713.
The confusion came due to following specs and my technical inabilities to understand this 

*Denon 1713 product info:*
Equal Power Amplifiers: Yes 5-channel
Power Output Per Channel(20Hz-20kHz, 0.08%[email protected]): 80 Watts
Power Output Per Channel(1kHz, 0.7%[email protected]): 120 Watts >>>>>>
Maximum Power Output Per Channel: 175 Watts >>>>>>

*Pioneer SP-BS22 product info:*

Maximum Power Handling:	80W >>>>>>	
Frequency Response:	55Hz - 20kHz	
Impedance: 6
Crossover Description: 3 kHz

*Pioneer SP-C22 product info:*
Maximum Power Handling 90W >>>>>>
Frequency Response 55Hz - 20kHz
Impedance: 6
Crossover Description: 3 kHz

*Pioneer SW-8MK2 product info:*
Amplified Power 100W >>>>>>

Can you please share your thoughts if these can be safely paired?

EDIT: I think it would be good if you can mention little technical things to look for, while comparing for comparability, so it will be a general guide rather than specific to this combination 

Thanks,
-Sachin


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The Denon AVR will pair nicely with those speakers. If you drive it hard, though - for example, pushing five speakers to very loud volumes - you might notice some strain / harshness / distortion. Otherwise, it should be just fine.

The SW-8MK2 is an active, or self-powered, subwoofer. The AVR does not power it - it only sends a signal to it.


----------

